# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Facetinfiltratie

## hkorf

Kan mij iemand vertellen waar ik in Delft of in de omgeving een facetinfiltratie kan ondergaan ? Of moet ik daarvoor na Belgie ?

----------

